# excellentes capacités professionnelles



## The.tunisian.muscle

Salut

est ce qu'on peut me dire comment on dit, d'excellentes capacités professionnelles ?

Dank U bij voorbat


voila ce que j'ai tenté :




_Geachte Heer ,

Zoals afgesproken tijdens ons telefoongesprek, hierbij stuur ik mijn CV ( in bijlage). 

Ik ben in de functie van advocaat-stagiair in vennnotschappenrecht (en hoofdzakelijk in Fusies & Overnames) en financieel recht geinteresserd.

Waarom Xlaws ? 

Omdat Xlaws een van de beste advocatkantoren in algemene business recht  is . Een aspect heel belangrijk voor me , is dat ik alleen in een vlaamse advocatenkantoor wil werken om mijn Nederlands niveau te verbeteren. Om deze redenen denk ik dat Xlaws is perfect voor me.

Een goede mengsel van nederlanstalige kantoor en *heel goede professionnel capaciteit*  in algemene handelrecht._


----------



## Peterdg

Een paar verbeteringen:


The.tunisian.muscle said:


> _Geachte Heer ,_
> 
> _Zoals afgesproken tijdens ons telefoongesprek, hierbij stuur ik u hierbij mijn CV ( in bijlage). _
> 
> _Ik ben geinteresseerd in de functie van advocaat-stagiair in vennootschapspenrecht (en hoofdzakelijk in Fusies & Overnames) en financiëel recht._
> 
> _Waarom Xlaws ? _
> 
> _Omdat Xlaws een van de beste advocatenkantoren in algemeen businessrecht is . Een zeer belangrijk aspect heel belangrijk voor me is dat ik alleen in een vlaamse Nederlandstalig advocatenkantoor wil werken om het niveau van mijn Nederlands niveau te verbeteren. Om deze redenen denk ik dat Xlaws is perfect voor me is._
> 
> _Een goede mengsel van een Nederlanstalige kantoor en *uitstekende professionnele capaciteiten* in algemeen handelsrecht._


----------



## The.tunisian.muscle

ohh Merci PeterDg


j'ai du avoir l'air hypercon en envoyant le mail comme ça


----------



## HKK

Peterdg said:


> Een paar verbeteringen:



Een paar verbeteringen op uw verbetering:
geinteresseerd -> geïnteresseerd
financiëel -> financieel


----------



## Peterdg

HKK said:


> Een paar verbeteringen op uw verbetering:
> geinteresseerd -> geïnteresseerd
> financiëel -> financieel


Oops


----------



## papeheimers

Je crois que je l'aurais fait:

Quand vous voulez dire d’excellentes capacités professionnelles relative à la société, dans ce cas pouvez-vous dire: _uitstekende professionele kwaliteiten_ 

Quand vous voulez dire d’excellentes capacités professionnelles sur vous-même, 
est-ce: _uitstekende professionele vaardigheden_.

Aussi: Dans une lettre de motivation, est-il meilleur employer le mot _mij_ au lieu de mot _me_.


----------



## LeRenardReynaerde

papeheimers said:


> Aussi: Dans une lettre de motivation, est-il meilleur employer le mot _mij_ au lieu de mot _me_.


ça dépends de fonction grammatical, je pense. 
Non? >.> <.<


----------



## papeheimers

Oui, en effet. Mais je crois que la lettre type (formels ou informels) est également important. 
_Mij _est formel, mais _me_ pas, donc est toujours écrit dans une lettre de motivation (officielle),  le mot _mij_. (je pense )


----------

